# Rare horse colors



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

No pink horses here, lol.


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

LOL - too funny!

Mmm...cotton candy sounds tasty.


----------



## CrazyChester (May 5, 2008)

LOL

No pink horses here, we make sure they put there sun block on.


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

I have a pink horse!!! Really I do! 
She's a chestnut varnish roan, and sometimes she really does look pink! I can't get to the pics here at work, but if you want to see her album, go to my website (in my sig), horses, minis, mini mares, and click to see Sage's album  (she's also the one I'm waiting on to foal!)


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Never seen a pink horse but I had one that I liked to call purple a long time ago. She was an odd version of the rose gray and she looked purple sometimes. I don't have any pix though. That was a long time ago.


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Joshie said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Equine_coat_color#Less_common_coat_colors
> 
> Pink : This is the rarest color of all. With cotton-candy colored bodies and a rich hot pink mane & tail these horses are fantastical in nature. Its a lucky few that get to see one of these.
> 
> ...


Maybe after 10 drinks ?

_Even pink elephants._


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

Spyder said:


> Maybe after 10 drinks ?
> 
> _Even pink elephants._


I think I'd start seeing them after the first drink.


----------



## wanderlust (Nov 18, 2008)

My little pony is pink!


----------



## carriedenaee (Apr 17, 2008)

CheyAut said:


> I have a pink horse!!! Really I do!
> She's a chestnut varnish roan, and sometimes she really does look pink! I can't get to the pics here at work, but if you want to see her album, go to my website (in my sig), horses, minis, mini mares, and click to see Sage's album  (she's also the one I'm waiting on to foal!)


 
Sage is beautiful!! it broke my heart reading about Radiance though...Im sorry for your loss!!


----------



## PaintedHooves (Sep 29, 2008)

I have a pink horse, it lives in my room. It also has a "My Little Pony" logo on its hoof. :lol:

By the way, Sage is absolutely stunning!


----------



## Salty_alydaR (Mar 24, 2008)

never heard of pink horses

but there are pink dolphins!! i swear!


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

Salty_alydaR said:


> never heard of pink horses
> 
> but there are pink dolphins!! i swear!
> 
> [/url]


You've never heard of pink horses because they don't exist. But...wikipedia is so easy to edit that someone, who shall remain nameless, added pink as a rare color. I wasn't that someone but do have an inkling as to who that someone was. :shock:


----------



## phonix (Mar 21, 2009)

my little ponys colour is pink but not her. lol.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 11, 2008)

They do exist, they do exist!









Poor thing.


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

LauraB said:


> They do exist, they do exist!
> 
> Poor thing.


That looks awful!


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

Ouch - poor thing.


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

carriedenaee said:


> Sage is beautiful!! it broke my heart reading about Radiance though...Im sorry for your loss!!


 
Thank you. Now, if only Sage would FOAL already!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Salty, that pink dolphin is just adorable but I would imagine that it would get sunburned easily. Albino animals are so cute.


----------



## ilovestitch (Dec 22, 2006)

that poor horse! That looks so painful


----------



## RubaiyateBandit (Jan 25, 2009)

Tanner and Magic's legs turn pink when I get them wet. XD


----------



## trashcore (Feb 22, 2009)

LauraB said:


> They do exist, they do exist!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks more like sunburn to me. :|
My friend has an appie gelding who gets like this if they don't put sunscreen on him.  Quite sad really.


----------

